# fennec fox in scotland



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

me and my boyfriend have agreed a fennec fox is ontop of the cards for the future. we have not taken this lightly , we know they are neither like cats nor dogs. i will keep up my research on them up until and beyond getting one.
but i would like to meet one in person.
i get the impression most exotic keepers are down in england. but are there any up in bonny scotland that would let a stranger in to see their fennecs? 
feels like a strange thing to ask . . .


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm sure if you ask nicely enough and plan first, some nice fellow/lady will let you come visit and give you lots of good advice on keeping a fennec fox. I guess that hard part is finding an owner nearby!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I have fennecs and had a litter last July but I know of no one up in Scotland with them I am afraid.
-Elina


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Five Sisters....fife animal park...
Both in scotland...
Cant remember if fife ap still have.
Five sisters do have a few types of fox.

The owner is good and a visit would be ok.

Telephone would be pointless as theyre busy getting ready
for the ex circus brown bears coming...

Good luck...


----------



## FeralWild (May 9, 2011)

I believe Edinburgh zoo have some, but don't quote me on that. They had some when I visited them three years ago


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Five Sisters....fife animal park...
> Both in scotland...
> Cant remember if fife ap still have.
> Five sisters do have a few types of fox.
> ...


Aye...I was just going to suggest going to a local zoo and get chatting to one of the keepers.

I'm sure there are some lovely fennecs around (Elina will tell you about that), but the three that I worked with were little buggers! They would take turns to attack my legs, so that I got a very painful bite to the ankle about every 10 seconds 

Cute, but eeeeeevil:devil:


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

Five sister have a pair in an enclosure last time I was there with the kids. Cool little critters


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

il check out edinburghs zoos website the now see if that tell me if theres any. never woulda thought of that! and just found 5 sisters website too:2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

tommybhoy said:


> Five sister have a pair in an enclosure last time I was there with the kids. Cool little critters


Like suggested pop in and speak to them.

If they can help they will.

But they are busy just now so visit would be best.

Brian the owner is very helpfull.

Especially if you convince him your serious.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

trogdorable said:


> il check out edinburghs zoos website the now see if that tell me if theres any. never woulda thought of that! and just found 5 sisters website too:2thumb:


Smaller zoo parks would be better.
Edinburgh can frown upon private keeping..


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

none of them have any on their websites by the looks of it, so il be emailing them all just incase.
thanks for your help folks!
otherwise its a trip to england :gasp:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Don't expect any to be tame in zoos though....the keepers don't have the time for all that.

Best foxes I ever worked with were bat-eared foxes.....completely legendary fellas!:2thumb:


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

i looked into corsac foxes too , something about their eyes that just hypnotised me , but my worse half has his heart set on fennecs. i would prefer to visit someone who privatly keeps them , because they have experiance of keeping them in a home environment , give me tips on outdoor enclosures ect.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> Don't expect any to be tame in zoos though....the keepers don't have the time for all that.
> 
> Best foxes I ever worked with were bat-eared foxes.....completely legendary fellas!:2thumb:


Have these at five sisters as well..


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> I'm sure there are some lovely fennecs around (Elina will tell you about that), but the three that I worked with were little buggers! They would take turns to attack my legs, so that I got a very painful bite to the ankle about every 10 seconds
> 
> Cute, but eeeeeevil:devil:


Sorry but i have chuckled so much at this :lol2: It seems i have a very sick sense of humour :blush:

Phoenix, my Fennec fortunately has not developed that habit......yet!!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

paulajo said:


> Sorry but i have chuckled so much at this :lol2: It seems i have a very sick sense of humour :blush:
> 
> Phoenix, my Fennec fortunately has not developed that habit......yet!!


Hehe he may not have that one but he does take after his randy Daddy, I am not sure which is worse :lol2:. 

-Elina


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Shhhhhh..... i wasnt going to mention that :whistling2: 

I'm still scarred by the image of my female dog humping my male and Phoenix, humping the female dog at the same time! Ewww, not nice!!!

Do you offer refunds? :lol2:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Hehe well you know he always has a place here so I mean if you are sick of him. . . :lol2:
I think Emma just puts up with him because she knows you love him so much, I am pretty sure that is why my dogs put up with my foxies. 

As of tomorrow I am looking after my friends male fennec as his mate died and he is finding being alone really hard. Pretty excited but I sure as hell hope he does not hump everything like Inari. I also hope he does not do the silly peeing from on high like Inari, he peed on my cat yesterday. . . :lol2:

-Elina


----------

